# iTunes - convertir ou extraire les pochettes téléchargé



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai cherché sur le net , je trouve pas j'aimerais trouvé un logiciel qui est capable de convertir ou extraire les illustrations de pochettes que iTunes télécharge 

Genre un soft qui décrypte le fichier qui correspond a la pochette et qui convertie en .jpg ou .png .......

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

????
tu peux récupérer la pochette dans iTunes (onglet illustration du titre en question) et faire un copier coller ou glisser vers le bureau du Mac.

Sinon tu peux aussi prendre le fichier téléchargé (extension.itc je crois??) et l'ouvrir par GraphicConverter (mais Aperçu sait peut-être également l'ouvrir)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci je vais essayé ça marche avec Graphic Converter

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

J'aimerais te demandé autre chose tu pourrais pas m'aidé a me faire un script si tu sais pour Automator pour qu'en faite je convertis mes 925 fichiers .itc en qualité .jpg dans un répertoire

J'ai beau faire ça :

- Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués (je met mes 925 fichiers .itc)

après j'ai mis l'option autre ou ya Convertir en JPEG pour GraphicConverter

ça coince je sais pas trop comment faire ça marche pas

Merci de ton aide


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Automator c''est pas mon truc... désolé.

par contre, une fois que tu auras converti tes 925 fichiers au format JPEG, tu veux en faire quoi??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

en faite j'aimerais les inclure dans mes albums que je grave en Lossless et puis ya d'autre truc que j'aimerais faire vue la qualité pourquoi pas des cartes postales accroché au mur et j'en passe.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

J'ai trouvé ya un outils de conversion de masse , il est excellent ce logiciel je connaissais pas merci de me l'avoir fais découvert


----------

